

Get an nsa.org email today - sanketsaurav
http://www.nsa.org/

======
gesman
Get you@microsoft.com email for a limited time only.

$10

Pay me via Paypal.

Anyone? :)

~~~
NoodleIncident
If you had posted this text on microsoft.com, then I might be tempted. :)

------
kghose
That TOS is worth $10 at least, made me chuckle. $100 is a little steep
though!

~~~
david_shaw
Unless Chris Fisher (cf21) was the original registrant, I imagine it cost him
quite a bit to buy this domain. He's probably just trying to recoup the
potentially crazy amount he spent on it.

